# Urgent - Acquiring Satellite Signal?



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

Suddenly in the morning today when i switched on DISH, the screen gets the " acquiring satellite signal" message" and it doesnt go further at all.

It stays the same way and it doesnt progress any further. 

Can someone tell me how to fix this issue?


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Either your dish is out of alignment or the cable connection is faulty. 

First, check your cable connections to make sure they are tight. Then, unplug the receiver, wait 5 seconds and plug it back in again. If that doesn't work, then call E*.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

Had the same thing recently happen on channel 9850 (KBS World). The dish needed a minor alignment. My wife is happy again. She enjoys the Korean shows.


----------

